# My first Album - 'Dark Fantasy'



## JonnyB12 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all, 

Just thought I'd engage in a little self-promotion... o=< 

My first Album has gone live, over at Position Music - 

http://positionmusic.com/album.php?id=463


----------



## AC986 (Jul 3, 2014)

Really good Baz. Very dark and solid. The Devil's Inquisition is very good. Did you have to give the tracks all the names or did they do that for you? What about the edits 30/60 sec? They do that?

Good luck with it, I'm sure it's going to do well.


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers Adrian!

The names weren't done by me, but I did the 60/30 edits. I'm absolutely useless at thinking up titles..only too glad for someone else to name them!


----------



## clarkus (Jul 3, 2014)

Great work! I've bookmarked this for myself. Starting to keep track of people here on VI Forum who really know the art & craft. It's inspiring.


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you Clarkus! o-[][]-o


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 4, 2014)

Jonathan,

You've been busy then! no harm in blowing your own horn :lol: 
Thanks for sharing this fine body of work and I wish you all success with it.

Ray


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks very much Ray!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 4, 2014)

Who did the mastering and the mixing Baz? It sounds very well done.


----------



## Wibben (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow! This sounds great :D Kudos 

Is it all real orchestra?


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 4, 2014)

@Adrian - This is music to my ears as I mixed it myself but consider myself a relative novice at mixing - you've just given my mixing a confidence boost! Thanks! - other than the sample libraries I just ran it through spaces, Burbank large studio setting, and just made sure the parts were all levelled ok - I guess having most of it from the same manufacturer in the same hall helps.

As for mastering, the folks over at Position did that. 

@wibben, it's all VI except for the horn solo in the opening of 'Hunters of the Tao'. Many thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Wibben (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow. You really had me fooled here. Extremely well written and produced! 
I would love to know a bit from the making of this, VIs and mix :D if you want to share, of course


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks again Wibben!

Well for the mixing etc - the VIs are Eastwest HS diamond, HB gold, HOW silver EWQLSO. Soundiron Olympus Elements, Cineperc Epic - all through EW Spaces. DAW is Cubase 6.5. 
I mix as i go and on this occasion i fiddled around with the notes in the piano roll editor to achieve more realism as i was writing rather than waiting till a later stage to do it. Usual stuff-just making sure all entries are randomised a few clicks, and moving the legato strings significantly ahead of the beat to get them to play on time. Making breath gaps in the wind parts (even having an assistant trumpet come in on a long note for the solo trumpet on one occasion..)
I used a fairly dry reverb setting on EW spaces, the Burbank Studio setting with the Dry dial on full, and the Wet dial at just under 12 o'clock position. Just one instance, on the master bus.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well done Baz. I do my mixing, but then they ask for stems and they master. They don't really trust me. :D 

I don't blame them. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 5, 2014)

Haha - I'm sure they trust you implicitly! They got stems (section stems) from me too, just for flexibilty I believe.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2014)

I really enjoyed listening to this. Really great work, also on the mixing side!


----------



## JonnyB12 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you very much Jaap!


----------

